# Water Towers



## JEazy (Jun 12, 2006)

I love taking photos of water towers. Thought I'd make a thread for them to see if anyone else shared this interest. Here's one to get things started.


----------



## fotophia (Jun 12, 2006)

nice angle and colours


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jul 3, 2006)

Flying into Dallas (just over Lewisville aka the town I live in) fron Boston,,,


----------



## Kevin D Burns (Jul 16, 2006)

*Links broken *
Deshler Ohio


----------



## dfr (Aug 1, 2006)

last days of the old water tower in Eureka, California, as the new one is being painted. 

*Links broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Water towers in Chico/CA


----------

